# Suche interne Sat TV -Karte



## Maschine311 (5. November 2010)

Hallo Leutz!
Habe von "guten Freunden" einen 50€ Gutschein zum Geburtstag bekommen  Wollte mir schon länger eine Sat TV karte für mein HomePC kaufen, wo ich dann nebenbei auf meinen 2 TFT mal Fersehen kann. Hier ist scheinbar die gelegenheit  

Nun habe mal mal überall herum gesucht, aber das Nonplusultra gibts scheinbar nicht Oo . Immer wieder Bewertungen dabei das die Teile eigentlich nicht wirklich gut sind. Hat da jemand mal ein paar Tipps zu oder ne Empfehlung!

Vorraussetzungen
- Fernsehen mit ordentlichen/guten Bild evt. HD tauglich
- ertragbare Umschaltzeiten
- gut funtzende Treiber auf Win7 64bit
- ordentliche Ton wiedergabe
- schön wäre mit Fernbedienung
- Preis so um die 50€ (evt. auch +20€)und bei Amazon bestellbar  

Die hatte ich mir mal so im Vorfeld ausgesucht, aber der reisser scheit das ja laut Bewertungen nicht zwingend zu sein

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a309639.html']Skystar HD2

alternativ noch die hier

AVerMedia AVerTV Satellite Trinity, PCIe (A707) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Danke euch!


----------



## Gast201808272 (8. November 2010)

Hallo, ich habe die Skystar HD2 von Technisat in einem HTPC verbaut. In meinem Haupt-PC steckt cie Cablestar HD2. Bei beiden ist unter Windows 7 64bit die gleiche Prozedur von Nöten. Soll heissen, Treiber manuell installieren. Eine Anleitung dafür gibts im Netz. Die automatische Treiberinstallation funktioniert jedenfalls nicht.
Wenn man die Karten dann aber am Laufen hat, wird man mit einem durchaus sehr guten Bild belohnt.
Die mitgelieferte TV Software (DVB Viewer TE2) ist allerdings Mist (stürzt oft ab und hat viele Macken), es empfiehlt sich dringend, den DVB Viewer Pro zu kaufen (15€). Der funktioniert deutlich besser, hat ein sehr gutes EPG und einen schnellen Videotext. 
Das einzige was ich jetzt noch bemängeln könnte, ist dass manchmal die TV-Karte im DVB Viewer nicht erkannt wird. Dann geht man in die Optionen --> Suche Hardware und schon gehts wieder. Dauert etwa 10 Sekunden insgesamt. Das Problem tritt aber nur manchmal auf, woran es liegt weiß ich nicht.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Technisat TV-Karten. Habe schon viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit anderen Karten gemacht. 
Das Nonplus Ultra wäre übrigens die Digital Everywhere FloppyDTV S2 bzw. FireDTV S2 (extern über Firewire). Aber die wird nicht mehr hergestellt und die Gebrauchtpreise steigen sogar, weil sie eben das beste ist was es gibt. Aktuell muss man etwa 150€ hinlegen.


----------



## Maschine311 (8. November 2010)

Tja, irgendwie ist es genau das was ich so ein wenig absurdum finde. Ich zahle ca. 60€ für eine TV karte und bin dann am herumexperimentieren um das Teil zum laufen zu bringen und da mit es dann wenigenstens halbwegs funktioniert muß ich mir noch zusätzlich Software kaufen. Irgendwie ist das für mich nicht befriedigend. Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich das mit meinem klaren Verstand vereinbaren kann sich darüber hinweg zu setzen, welch ein Irrsinn. Na ja mal sehen was noch so vorgeschlagen wird, jedenfalls wäre das echt nur der letzte Strohhalm den ich greife, weil ich eigentlich einfach nicht bereit bin einem Hersteller geld in den Rachen zu werfen für eigentlich nichts


----------



## pixelflair (9. November 2010)

also wenn du nichts manuell machen willst 

TeVii S464 DVB-S2 HDTV PCI Diseqc 1.2/2.0 Low profile - DVBSHOP - Technotrend,Mystique,Digital Devices,Tevii,Shop,DVB-S,DVB-C,DVB-T,HDTV,H.264,DVB-S2


funktioniert tadellos, auch mit windows media center usw.    karte rein, cd rein, treiber installieren, update installieren vonner homepage -> läuft


----------



## Maschine311 (9. November 2010)

Hört sich ja erstmal gut an. Habe dann mal die Bewertungen bei Amazon durchgeschaut und scheinbar tut sich die Karte nichts mit den anderen. Die letzten 5 Bewertungen, zeigen das die Software mit das schlechteste ist was die je gesehen hätten, zudem tauchen das doch ab und an mal Treiberprobleme auf die den PC abstürzen lassen. Das sind aber meist Rezzessionen aus den letzten 3 Monaten, ältere Bewertungen bis Anfang 2010 waren alle durchweg positiv!?!?!? Tja, mal scheinen einige Karten einwandfrei zu laufen und andere haben nur Theater mit den Karten, großteils welche mit Vista /W7 64bit.

Danke für den Tipp, aber bei der Karte spiele ich genauso Lotte wie bei den anderen, echt traurig das die Hersteller so empfindliche Teile verkaufen die bei mind. 1/3 der Leute nicht wirklich funktionieren.
Wäre schön wenn noch jemand alternativen hat!


----------



## Gast201808272 (9. November 2010)

TV-Karten scheinen irgendwie ein NIschenprodukt zu sein. Ich habe bei meinen vielen Recherchen auch keine Karte gefunden, die nicht irgendwelche Macken hätte. Ausser der Digital Everywhere eben :-/
Wenn man allerdings weiß wie, lässt sich die Technisat schnell installieren. Und der DVB Viewer ist ohnehin eine lohnenswerte Investition, da er den meisten anderen TV-Playern deutlich überlegen ist.


----------



## Dragonix (9. November 2010)

Also.. meine Tevii rennt unter Linux genauso Problemlos wie unter Windows (ProgDVB). Meine SkyStar HD (DVBDream 1.4) ebenso. Das gleiche bei meiner alten WinTV Nova.

V.a. in letzter Zeit muss ich allerdings sagen, dass meine Karten unter Linux besser laufen. Geht schon damit an, dass es immer weniger kostenlose alternativ Software unter Windows für die Karten gibt (ProgDVB kostet, DVBDream 1.5 kostet..) und die Herstellersoftware idr. limitiert ist... Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Mal Hand aufs Herz: Gibt's ein Gerät ohne jegliche schlechte Renzensionen?

Ein großes Problem ist (und das ist ein großes Problem v.a. bei Leuten mit geringer PC Erfahrung), dass PCI DVB Karten (TV Karten allg?) häufig Probleme mit IRQs haben, nur mal als allg. Info..)


----------



## Maschine311 (9. November 2010)

Ja, ich weiß das ja auch das man nicht alle Rezessionen auf die Goldwaage legen darf, aber ist schon komisch wenn doch viele bzw. fast alle mehr Bastelobjekt als top funktionierende Hardware/Softwarepaket sind, dafür sind 50€ + schon ganz schön happig. 
Der Grundsatz einbauen; Software installieren und es läuft erstmal anständig ist wohl ein muß denke ich. Das man dann nachher noch viele Features mit anderer Software freischaltet und alles noch besser funzt als mit der Standard Software ist halt des Bastelers Ziel, aber das darf doch nicht der Grundsatz sein. 

Na ja mal sehen, war gerade auf der Seite von Tevii, da wird scheinbar das Manko zum ende des Jahres behoben das die Fernbedienungen durch update Windows Media kompatible werden und nun dort auch funtzen. Mal sehen werde da mal noch herumsuchen bin aber jederzeit für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## jumperm (10. November 2010)

Die Verbedienung der Tevii S464 funktioniert unter Win7 x64. Lediglich nach dem aufwachen aus dem Standby funktioniert sie nicht. Allerdings ist die bedienung als MediaPC nicht so trivial. Aber um ein wenig fern zu schauen reicht sie allemal!

Es gibt die Tevii auch als PCI-E x1, dann heißt die S470


----------

